
Building a Serverless Chatbot with AWS, Zappa, Telegram, and Api.ai - sixhobbits
http://www.developintelligence.com/blog/2017/08/building-serverless-chatbot-aws-zappa-telegram-api-ai/
======
sixhobbits
Hey everyone, author here. I put together this tutorial on building an AI
powered serverless chatbot by plugging various existing services together.
I've been playing around with Zappa/Lambda/Serverless a bit recently and have
thoroughly enjoyed the simplicity so far after years of setting up Apache
servers and renewing certificates and running up against various OS-level
issues.

Feedback appreciated!

